# Webservice: Was für Library's brauche ich für Javaversion 5



## Saskia21 (4. März 2008)

Hi 
Ich versuche Webservice bei mir ans laufen zu bekommen. Habe Javaversion 5 und brauche da noch ein paar Librarys weiß aber nicht welche. Bekomme nämliche eine solche Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" javax.xml.ws.WebServiceException: Provider com.sun.xml.ws.spi.ProviderImpl not found
	at javax.xml.ws.spi.FactoryFinder.newInstance(FactoryFinder.java:38)
	at javax.xml.ws.spi.FactoryFinder.find(FactoryFinder.java:133)
	at javax.xml.ws.spi.Provider.provider(Provider.java:76)
	at javax.xml.ws.Endpoint.publish(Endpoint.java:156)
	at test.Server.main(Server.java:12)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.xml.ws.spi.ProviderImpl
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at javax.xml.ws.spi.FactoryFinder.newInstance(FactoryFinder.java:34)
	... 4 more

Hoffe jemand weiß Rat

LG
Saskia


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Saskia21 hat gesagt.:


> Exception in thread "main" javax.xml.ws.WebServiceException: *Provider com.sun.xml.ws.spi.ProviderImpl not found*



Ich weiß selbst nicht so genau, benutze selbst nur Java3, aber sagt das nicht schon alles aus?


Ach und verwende die Code-Tags


----------



## Saskia21 (4. März 2008)

Ich glaube ich weiß das Problem, ich muss den Webservice mit der Library während der Laufzeit bekannt machen, ich weiß nur nicht wie man das machen kann...
Weiß das jemand?

Saskia


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
https://jax-ws.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Saskia21 (4. März 2008)

Hi Tom 
Danke für den Link!
Mir ist nur nicht klar was ich dort genau downloaden und in mein Projekt einbinden soll, damit mein Webservice auch für Java Version 5 funktioniert.

LG
Saskia


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2008)

https://jax-ws.dev.java.net/2.1.3/


----------



## Saskia21 (4. März 2008)

HI Tom

Nachdem ich die Library eingebaut habe die du mir als Link gegeben hast, kommt leider immer noch gleiche die Fehlermeldung in der Console.
Was könnte ich sonst noch tun?

Saskia


----------

